# Sticky  Read before posting advertisement threads in the Regional forums



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

In general, all ads -- buy, sell, trade, 'looking for' or 'does anyone have' hints, and so on -- are to be placed in the appropriate section of the Marketplace. All those ads must follow the format specified there by the instructional stickies.

In the sections of the 'Regional Groups and Events' area, *some* advertising threads are permitted. They are limited to:

Ads to buy, sell, or trade animals, plants or supplies *for local pickup only. *These ads must conform to the expectations in the Marketplace, including a link to the thread starter's Vendor Feedback thread. This requires that the user has met the minimum post count and time elapsed as a DB user to gain access to the Marketplace. Any ads not following that format, or suggesting non-local sale or shipping, will be deleted.


Emergency requests for local source of small quantities of fruit flies. These ads do not need a VF thread, and do not have to conform to any format. Responders, please be diligent about personal safety when meeting any person who you do not know.


Free items for local pickup/'curb alert' items. These ads do not need a VF thread, and do not have to conform to any format. Responders, please be diligent about personal safety when meeting any person who you do not know. It is very strongly suggested that no animals are given away for free; free items very often are not valued as they should be.
If anyone has any questions, please PM me or another mod.


----------

